# bioballs or ceramic rings for a Rena xp3?



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

Ok. so i got my 1st rena xp3 the other day and wanna know what would be better for bio filtration, those Blue bioballs? or the ceramic rings that come with the Aquaclear HOB's?

also out of the 3 baskets should i do 1 sponge basket and 2 bio media baskets? or viseversa?

keep in mind i have 2 AC110's on my 55 gal for the next couple weeks with the new xp3 till it gets collonized then i'll go with (1) ac110 and the xp3---until i get my second xp3


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I use the coarse sponges in the bottom basket. Bio-stars and ceramic rings in the middle, then pot scrubbers and a polishing filter in the top.

If you are wanting more biological filtration, you could fill the bottom basket with bio-balls, ceramic rings, pot scrubbers, or whatever.


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

bio balls work better in a wet/dry set up than a cannister...

They weren't desinged to work while fully submerged.

With that said... I'd use the bio stars or gravel, or whatever you have around that is porous.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

in mine I use what comes with it plus a box of fluval biomax, another pouch of the stars and potscrubbers to fill any other space.


----------



## PRSKILLER (May 26, 2008)

I have the course foam pads in the bottom, 10 and 20 then the ceramic rings with bio stars just above then the fine pads on top.


----------



## ice_9 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have 2 XP3s and an XP2 running on my 100 gal. The XP3s have 1 coarse and 1 fine foam in the bottom basket, some cut-to-fit nitrate and phosphate removal pads and a wad of polyfiber in the middle, and Seachem Matrix in the top baskets. The XP2 has just mechanical filtering in it...


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

thanx so far for the info.

I just ordered 6pks of 20ct rena bio-chem stars because i plan on buying another xp3 in a month or two and petsmart had a good deal if you spend $55 or more so i figured i might as well buy'em now.

Should i fill up the middle basket (pre micro filtration) or the top basket (post M.F.) with the stars?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

CICHLUDED said:


> I use the coarse sponges in the bottom basket.* Bio-stars *and ceramic rings in the* middle*, then pot scrubbers and a polishing filter in the top.
> 
> If you are wanting more biological filtration, you could fill the bottom basket with bio-balls, ceramic rings, pot scrubbers, or whatever.





PRSKILLER said:


> I have the course foam pads in the bottom, 10 and 20 *then* the ceramic rings with *bio stars *just above, then the fine pads on top.


Sounds like these guys put the bio stars in the middle with the fine filter or polishing filter in the top.


----------



## ice_9 (Jul 19, 2006)

I was always under the impression that you needed the cleanest (debris free) water for the bio...therefore, bio in the top..?


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

see thats what i was thinking. my ac110's had the ceramic bio rings in the top as per Hagen's instructions. But Rena has suggested putting them in the middle...thus the confusion. i can see merits for both suggestions but then again...why would you want debris in the bio media which isnt ment to be cleaned as often or at all compared to the coarse filtering sponges


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

Use Seachem Matrix. It's fabulous.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

lestatak said:


> Use Seachem Matrix. It's fabulous.


 8) Agree!! Foam20 (coarse), foam30(fine), ceramic rings, *Matrix* (by *Seachem*) & on top microfiltration pad plus. Rena XP4 & XP3 are setup this way. The XP4 has more room so more *Matrix* is used. "T"


----------

